# New Car Floor Plans



## PerRock (Feb 5, 2012)

I've started rendering up a new set of Car floor plans, primarily to show locations of rooms in the sleepers, but I plan to do most of the other cars as well. I've finished off the first three, posted below. I'll probably finish off the sleepers next doing the Transition & Deluxe ones.

I do have one question about the Viewliner as it's been ages since I was in one. On the far end, you have a shower, what is across the hall from it? Amtrak.com says it's another shower, although other drawings I've found say it's the attendant's room. For now I based it off the Amtrak.com information but would like to know if they have it wrong.










































peter

PS: also, does anyone have copies of the Safety Cards for the cars? I've attempted to put in where basic stuff like First Aid & Fire Extinguishers are, but it's solely based off my flakey memory. Also based off my memory is the location of Garbage & recycling; so any info on their locations would be useful as well.

Edit: _Updated 9/2/2012 20:00_


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Feb 5, 2012)

PerRock said:


> I do have one question about the Viewliner as it's been ages since I was in one. On the far end, you have a shower, what is across the hall from it? Amtrak.com says it's another shower, although other drawings I've found say it's the attendant's room. For now I based it off the Amtrak.com information but would like to know if they have it wrong.


I think your pic of the Viewliner is upside down (mirrored around the long axis). Anyway, the one shower is on the "odd" side, and the attendant's roomette is on the "even" side.

On the new Viewliner II's, there is no toilets in the roomettes ( :angry: ),

so you need to get ride of the red markers for such, and the attendant's roomette turns into two common-use toilet rooms.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 5, 2012)

First, as noted the H-room, A room, and B room are on the wrong side of the car; they need to be on the top in your drawing if you leave things orientated as is. That also means that the odd numbers belong on top and the even's on the bottom for the roomettes.

Next, the order is H, A, and then B. The online diagram from Friends of Amtrak is wrong, it has A & B backwards like you do. So I suspect that's where you copied from.

Moving on, the shower is on the odd numbered or on the top right as you've orientated the car. The Attendants room is opposite the shower. The coffee/sink area is shoved into part of the shower area, closest to the roomette.

All of the above is for the Viewliner I.

The Viewliner II sees two public restrooms where the Attendants room is in the Viewliner I, or what would be roomette 14 if we were counting. The coffee unit moves into the space between the B room and the #1 Roomette. The attendant takes over roomette #12. And as mentioned, toilets come out of the roomettes.


----------



## Blackwolf (Feb 5, 2012)

Even though a few corrections need to be made, I have to say... _*These are AWESOME!!*_

Thank you very much for putting in the time and effort!!


----------



## Donctor (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah, though some corrections should be made, I really like it. Really, really like it.


----------



## PerRock (Feb 5, 2012)

I'll do the View2s when we get some pics of the interiors of the cars. That was I can get things re-positioned & colors "correctly".

The flipping was a mistake on my behalf, I flipped it one way to move the roomettes out from under the logo corner as there isn't as much space there for information. I don't recall where I got the drawings now (I've had them on my computer for some time) but it looks like the FoA drawing, except is just for the Viewliner.

Thanks for the info on the Shower/Attendant area, I'll adjust that. Any ideas as to where the First Aid kit & trash are?

peter

Edit: I'm launching my image editor to fix these.


----------



## PerRock (Feb 5, 2012)

I've added the Deluxe Sleeper & Transition Sleeper. There are a number of things I don't know about on the Transition, as I could only find one floorplan, and it was very rough. So any thing you can spot out would be greatly appreciated.

The Viewliner has been updated per people's comments. and the Other 2 Superliner ones have been updated to include some layout changes. All three of these may require a refresh or the clearing of your cache for the changes to appear on your screen. Better yet try a [Control]+[F5] on a PC.

peter


----------



## R30A (Feb 5, 2012)

The two "Uncertain" modules you are missing on the upper level of the Transdorm are both toilet/shower combinations. The roomette across from the toilet/shower (#15) has no beds either IIRC


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 6, 2012)

Correct. #15 of the trans-dorm was to be the Conductor's office, but is empty (no bed, but I think it has a seat) and not used at all!


----------



## AlanB (Feb 6, 2012)

PerRock said:


> I'll do the View2s when we get some pics of the interiors of the cars. That was I can get things re-positioned & colors "correctly".
> 
> The flipping was a mistake on my behalf, I flipped it one way to move the roomettes out from under the logo corner as there isn't as much space there for information. I don't recall where I got the drawings now (I've had them on my computer for some time) but it looks like the FoA drawing, except is just for the Viewliner.
> 
> ...


Small trash can under the coffee station and another right by the door to the next car on the H-room end of the car. It's on the outer wall of the H-Room's bathroom area.

Those are the only public trash cans that I know of in the car, all rooms have a trash can too. And that space between the B Bedroom and Room #1 is a linen closest and it was where the VCR for the TV's was located.

First aid kit IIRC, is located in the space between either rooms 1 & 3 or 2 & 4. I don't recall which side, sorry! 

Keep in mind that the Trans/Dorms actually have two layouts, although you have the far more common layout.


----------



## daveyb99 (Feb 6, 2012)

R30A said:


> The two "Uncertain" modules you are missing on the upper level of the Transdorm are both toilet/shower combinations. The roomette across from the toilet/shower (#15) has no beds either IIRC


I have seen the #15 used as the commissary - coffee, juice, ice. The Conductor Office is located at the opposite end just past #7 #8 in the grey area. (at least, that is what I remember from accidentally venturing that way  )

The RED UNCERTAIN center upper level is a shower.

Funny, but I can not remember what the lower floor looks like


----------



## R30A (Feb 6, 2012)

The uncertain's contain showers, but instead of the dressing room module attached to it, it has a standard superliner II restroom module.

Downstairs, the Bathroom/H bedroom side is like the rest of the sleepers. The roomette side is one large room with a single pair of tables, then open space. The open space used to have 4 rotating chairs in it.

What is the other configuration like? (The only ones I have been in are as I described, but I have heard of the other configuration before.)


----------



## AlanB (Feb 6, 2012)

R30A said:


> What is the other configuration like? (The only ones I have been in are as I described, but I have heard of the other configuration before.)


You take away the shower on the upper level in what would be the #16 spot. I can't recall right now if it was just a bathroom only, or it they actually had a normal roomette in that spot.

Downstairs you take away the H-Room and replace it with a very large powder room for the ladies, complete with a shower attached. On the stairs side of the lower level, as you look at the regular Superliner floor plan, is a regular bathroom next to the door, then a Men's combo bathroom/shower the same size as the one's on the upper level in the regular Trans/Dorm. Only the Gals get a nice big room to change in.

On the non-stair side or the top of the drawing was a shelving unit IIRC. The roomette end is the same as what you described above, with the crew lounge.


----------



## rlaz (Feb 6, 2012)

I thank you so much for these drawings. We are set for our first overnight trip and I made reservations online. I didn't know how to tell where my roomette would be until I looked at your floor plan. Because of that, I found out we would be downstairs and I wanted to be upstairs. I just called and they changed me. Thanks a lot for this tip that helped me choose where I wanted to take my first trip.


----------



## R30A (Feb 6, 2012)

Thank you Alan!

It sounds to me like they put a Coach like restroom area except for the showers. Interesting though...

Does anyone know the number ranges for the two types?


----------



## printman2000 (Feb 7, 2012)

Not sure where you are planning on using these images, but Amtrak might take issue with you using their logo, especially with your copyright written on there.

I could be wrong, but thought I would mention it.

If you need some reference material, I have a car diagram page on my site at http://www.craigmashburn.com/amtrakcardiagrams.html

They all came from various scans of Amtrak material.


----------



## Donctor (Feb 7, 2012)

On the Viewliner, the roomette seat not next to the toilet is a bit wider.


----------



## PerRock (Feb 9, 2012)

printman2000 said:


> Not sure where you are planning on using these images, but Amtrak might take issue with you using their logo, especially with your copyright written on there.
> 
> I could be wrong, but thought I would mention it.
> 
> ...


I adjusted the C-circle to reflect that.

Thanks for the reference I was just thinking I was missing the PPC...



Donctor said:


> On the Viewliner, the roomette seat not next to the toilet is a bit wider.


Tis a bit nit-picky... there are plenty of details I left out, heck I didn't even mention the fact that there even is toilets in the rooms in the Viewliners. Nor where the Coffee is located, which to probably most here is a bigger deal  I'll probably add a Coffee Icon in the next set of uploads. There will always be things that I could add or adjust....

Okies for everyone else, I've added the Sightseer, TranSlep lower level & updated the TranSlep.

I'll have to wait & see what speaks to me to do next. However back to the SSLs how many of the other two layout are there floating around any more? I know there is one layout which has tables on the UL; are there any that still have the lounge area on the LL?

peter


----------



## R30A (Feb 9, 2012)

A few slight refinements to your wonderful work:

Sightseer Lounge- on one end, to your right with how you have it drawn, the swivel seats have been replaced with standard tables.

Also, the lower level is very different on Superliner 1s. (your layout is correct for Superliner 2s)I can explain the layout if you wish to attempt it.

Transition car-

The restroom/shower across from Office 15 should be flipped. Also, the 4 chairs were removed a while back on the lower level.

Viewliner-

I believe(not 100% sure) that the attendent's room should also be flipped- it is pretty much a normal roomette.


----------



## Shortline (Feb 9, 2012)

Stupid question....on the lower level SSL car, it shows 2 "accessible" tables, I assume for a wheelchair. Why? How is a wheelchair going to get up the stairs from an accessible bedroom, then down into a SSL cafe? Things that keep me up at night.......


----------



## AlanB (Feb 9, 2012)

Shortline said:


> Stupid question....on the lower level SSL car, it shows 2 "accessible" tables, I assume for a wheelchair. Why? How is a wheelchair going to get up the stairs from an accessible bedroom, then down into a SSL cafe? Things that keep me up at night.......


You would have to request from the crew that you be allowed to exit the train at a stop and roll from your car down to the lounge car. Whereupon you would be stuck until the next stop.


----------



## PerRock (Feb 9, 2012)

R30A said:


> A few slight refinements to your wonderful work:
> 
> Sightseer Lounge- on one end, to your right with how you have it drawn, the swivel seats have been replaced with standard tables.
> 
> Also, the lower level is very different on Superliner 1s. (your layout is correct for Superliner 2s)I can explain the layout if you wish to attempt it.



As I asked earlier, and I'll reword it. Have all the Sightseers been converted to the half-table half-chair design? So far out of the seven Sightseer cars I've been in (ok 7 trips with sightseers, some may have been the same car) only one has of the half & half design? In time both plans will be made.

Also as asked early (again rephrased). Do the Superliner Is still have the lounge on the lower level or have they been refurbished to be like the IIs.

peter


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Feb 9, 2012)

I couldn't say if all sightseers have the half-table half-chair design, but every one I have seen in the last three or four years, at least, has been of that layout.

Also, I haven't seen any Superliner Is with a lower-level redone to look like a Superliner II.


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Feb 9, 2012)

On a PacSurf consist with a substituted SSL two weeks ago, it was still all chair. They were all stuck in place (no swivel) but were entirely made of chairs. It was really nice having it.


----------



## R30A (Feb 9, 2012)

For me it has been 5/5 SSL's with tables in the past 4 years. Also- both of my superliners this winter were SIs and they both had (at least close to)the old layout downstairs, despite being heavily refurbished recently.


----------



## PerRock (Aug 23, 2012)

I'll post an update after this.

Does anyone have the info for the coach seating numbers? Where seat 1 is in coach is? Is it by asile or by seat?

Ok now an update. Added is Coach, Coach Baggage, & Diner as well as a new redesigned webpage for them! It will be at www.amtraktrainz.com/cars.html

peter


----------



## NorthCoastHiawatha (Aug 23, 2012)

PerRock said:


> I'll post an update after this.
> 
> Does anyone have the info for the coach seating numbers? Where seat 1 is in coach is? Is it by asile or by seat?
> 
> ...


Link doesn't work.


----------



## CREW DORM #2524 (Aug 23, 2012)

The Super2 dorms without the H room are 39000 to about 39011. The low number ones. 39000-39003 are captive to the Auto Train and have 4 tables downstairs in the crew lounge instead of the normal 2 as well as a small fridge and microwave for the crew.


----------



## PerRock (Aug 23, 2012)

NorthCoastHiawatha said:


> PerRock said:
> 
> 
> > I'll post an update after this.
> ...


probably because i haven't uploaded it yet. It _will_ be located there, just later.

peter


----------



## NorthCoastHiawatha (Aug 23, 2012)

PerRock said:


> NorthCoastHiawatha said:
> 
> 
> > PerRock said:
> ...


Ah I see my bad.


----------



## Durham57 (Aug 23, 2012)

The Superliner Sleeper Deluxe is new for me. It looks like all bedrooms on the upper level...yes? Which routes will get these cars?


----------



## AlanB (Aug 24, 2012)

Durham57 said:


> The Superliner Sleeper Deluxe is new for me. It looks like all bedrooms on the upper level...yes? Which routes will get these cars?


There are only 6 of those cars and the operate exclusively on the Auto Train. And yes, there are only Bedrooms or what used to be called the Deluxe room, hence the name Deluxe Sleeper.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 24, 2012)

These renderings are going to be great when finished!  You should sell them to Amtrak!


----------



## me_little_me (Aug 24, 2012)

I never noticed that the superliner upstairs was so much longer than the lower floor. Couldn't Amtrak make the lower floor longer so they could accommodate more rooms? :giggle:


----------



## Ryan (Aug 24, 2012)

Nope. That's where the wheels go (along with batteries, HVAC, water and all the other stuff that fits under a Viewliner but obviously won't fit under a Superliner).


----------



## PerRock (Aug 27, 2012)

ok I'm having issues uploading the cool new webpage to my web server (I have a new office) so for the time being, here is the old un-organized forum post which has the new cars added to it:

http://s4.zetaboards.../topic/9380867/

peter

Scratch that, better idea. Ok this won't be the final location of this web page. However since I'm having issues accessing my main server (I got a new office & computer) here is a temporary location for the web page.

http://s4.zetaboards.com/amtkz/pages/cars/

peter


----------



## cirdan (Aug 28, 2012)

Blackwolf said:


> Even though a few corrections need to be made, I have to say... _*These are AWESOME!!*_
> 
> Thank you very much for putting in the time and effort!!



+1


----------



## TimePeace (Aug 28, 2012)

Peter, great work. Thanks; and thanks to all who have suggested improvements also. This is now a VERY useful resource for Amtrak riders.


----------



## me_little_me (Aug 28, 2012)

Ryan said:


> Nope. That's where the wheels go (along with batteries, HVAC, water and all the other stuff that fits under a Viewliner but obviously won't fit under a Superliner).


Missed the smiley?

All those batteries - must be an electric train!


----------



## PerRock (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm debating putting seat numbers on the coach cars, however I'd have to figure out what the order is for them on all the cars except the Amfleet IIs. That & I actually want to put the time into laying each one out.

peter


----------



## Ryan (Aug 28, 2012)

me_little_me said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. That's where the wheels go (along with batteries, HVAC, water and all the other stuff that fits under a Viewliner but obviously won't fit under a Superliner).
> ...


Batteries to operate the lights when HEP drops. It isn't just batteries, there's a lot of other equipment that goes into those spaces.


----------



## X (Aug 28, 2012)

Looking good!



PerRock said:


> PS: also, does anyone have copies of the Safety Cards for the cars? I've attempted to put in where basic stuff like First Aid & Fire Extinguishers are, but it's solely based off my flakey memory.


What you have marked as the first aid kit / fire extinguisher(?) on the Superliner lower levels is actually the electrical locker, the emergency equipment is on the other side of the car in that little rectangle next to the door, opposite where you marked the trash.


----------



## printman2000 (Aug 28, 2012)

There are two or three on my page that are from the safety cards. You can see the end of the red lines.

http://www.craigmashburn.com/amtrakcardiagrams.html


----------



## Braniff747SP (Aug 29, 2012)

PerRock said:


> PS: also, does anyone have copies of the Safety Cards for the cars? I've attempted to put in where basic stuff like First Aid & Fire Extinguishers are, but it's solely based off my flakey memory. Also based off my memory is the location of Garbage & recycling; so any info on their locations would be useful as well.


I have safeties for Superliners. (Don't know if they differentiate between coach and sleeper, but if they do, I've got coach.) I'm sure I can scan them...


----------



## PerRock (Nov 26, 2012)

OK I've done some rearranging now. All my car diagrams can be found at the following website:

*LINK*

peter


----------

